# nickv13412's plow drawings



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

He drew these in microsoft paint, he couldnt post them so i did it for him!!


----------



## snowman2025 (Jan 19, 2007)

did that in paint?!?!?! NICE


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

sorry to say but i dont think so, lol no way could you do that in ms paint, nice try tho.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

THEGOLDPRO;379160 said:


> sorry to say but i dont think so, lol no way could you do that in ms paint, nice try tho.


don't shoot the messanger!


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

wheres the dodge :realmad: 
if its legit its great work


----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

yes i did do it in MS paint, ive been doing stuff like this when im bored since i was 13, i got plenty more to show if you dont believe me. I did these at the beginning of this semester when a ihad a ton of free time. Thanks very much to MCW for posting them for me. I spend a lot of time on these and definetly wouldnt post them if i didnt do them. I just wanted to put em up so that others could enjoy. Thanks for the comments guys


----------



## dRam2500CT (Feb 15, 2006)

Nah, I believe him, you can do that in Paint. Nice drawings.

I remember seeing a video of a guy doing drawings like what he did in paint, ill see if I can find them.


----------



## gmcsierra1500 (Jan 23, 2006)

*Sick*

i know for a fact he did these in paint cause i have seen him do it and the Cb landscaping truck was customized for me haha thanks nick!


----------



## JET enterprises (Aug 6, 2005)

those a sweet.. have any more to show?


----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

i have cars and stuff ive done in the past. these are the first that i tried any shading on, and i think it really adds to the drawing. Im planning to get started on a dodge for you dodge guys...cant decide what kind of plow i wanna put on it...any suggestions?


----------



## SuperDutyFisher (Feb 15, 2007)

Nice artwork man:salute: The Ford looks similar to mine.


----------



## SneekyTT (Dec 3, 2006)

Thats just crazy! good work.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Those are great. About how long does it take you to do one?


----------



## MarksTLC (Oct 6, 2003)

The drawings are great. Much better than my stick people...


----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

thanks for the comments guys. Firsttimeout - it depends on what im drawing. The s250 probably took the longest because of the curves and stuff. The trucks dont take too long, hard to give an number but definetly no longer than a couple hours(with distractions of course) its what i do when im bored and have free time. Thanks again guys


----------



## bobcat s-160 (Feb 27, 2007)

never seen anything like it!!!!!!!!!! Great job could you do a bobcat s-160 and post it!!!!!


----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

ive got the s160 done i just dont know how to post it


----------



## Idealtim (Jan 15, 2006)

Do you look at pics and draw them or do you do them from memory? Either way there incredible, just was curious.


----------



## yzf1000_rider (Oct 24, 2003)

heres a couple of sugestions on the dodge put a meyers on it make it an extended cab aluminum rims green in color yellow light on top aww heck just copy my truck....hahahaha just kidding very nice drawings there wish i could do stuff like that.


----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

idealtim-i look at a pic of what i am drawing, i wish my memory was that good that i didnt have to! (itd sure help with classes right now haha)
yzf- im workin on the dodge right now. just about got the outline done. its a crew cab ant its definetely gonna have a cummins badge on it haha, not sure on the plow or color yet, ill get it done tonight.
Thanks for all the great comments guys. I really appreciate it!


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

two new pics from the microsoft paint master:


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

very impressive!


----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks stroker!


----------



## JET enterprises (Aug 6, 2005)

is that dodge based on any of the companies based up in new hampshire or did you just make it.. it reminds me of one of the carwashes trucks


----------



## SneekyTT (Dec 3, 2006)

Any chance of doin up a Ram Mega Cab? *cough* in black, with step bars, light, and backrack *cough*...


----------



## vwovw (Jan 26, 2007)

heres one for you


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Very nice! Almost looks like you did some of the drawing in a cad program!


----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

JET - must be a coincidence. I just ended up drawing a red dodge and put some plowsite lettering on it. 
Sneeky TT- ill see about the megacab, should be an easy modification, if i can fit it on the page haha! btw i know a guy with a stealth TT - awesome cars!
VW-that video is crazy


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

another one from the master artist.......I'm really glad he uses fisher plows!!!


----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

There ya go Sneeky! haha


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

how about a marroon f150 4x4 with the fx4 package and a blizzard plow and maybe a yellow light on top just some ideas


----------



## SneekyTT (Dec 3, 2006)

nickv13412;380097 said:


> There ya go Sneeky! haha


Cool thanks!! Looks good, you gotta have some serious patience to do these...


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

OMG! well, he did my truck, well, my truck as i want it to be by the mid to end of spring with the new 2500HD rims and the dump insert..............my mouth dropped to the floor when i got the email with the pic, i can't believe it!!! it looks absolutely amazing!!! makes me want the dump insert and wheels even more!!!


----------



## PlowMan03 (Dec 31, 2003)

Hey Nick do you think you could do a 99 Dodge Reg cab, short bed, black with a fisher plow on it for me.....thats if you have got the time to do it. All your other pics are kick @ss  :yow!:


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

newest one for you all....


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

He's got talent. Keep up with this Nick and you could go places with your skills.


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

Hey Nick 
Before you start charging can I get my freebie F250 quad cab Silver Boss straight.
Reference


----------



## Post Mowing (Oct 6, 2006)

man this guy good. I love it. I'd hate to be a tool but maybe a 2500HD with a boss 8.2 Vee or a hustler super min Z


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

another one from the master


----------



## PlowMan03 (Dec 31, 2003)

mcwlandscaping;382282 said:


> another one from the master


Thanks Nick. Looks sweet, I like it makes me want to go out and buy a Fisher for my Dodge now...lol


----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

haha, truck does look good with a fisher on it! I'll get started on the other stuff guys!


----------



## yzf1000_rider (Oct 24, 2003)

the kid is good he has alot of talent in this more then i could ever hope for.


----------



## dieacst (Dec 7, 2006)

*Pics*

Can you do any pics with loaders and dumptrucks with plows. ROB..


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

newest pic................


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Very nice! I wish I could draw even 1/10th as good as you!


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

ok... i have one. how bout a 2007 new body style chevy silverado 2500HD in red with a boss straight blade and a v-box spreader and a back rack with lights and roof lights.


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

mcwlandscaping;382427 said:


> newest pic................


That is the best looking one I have seen on here yet.LOL
Look at POST 37 and and post 44
JOSH


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

This guy needs to do our tee shirts.

Just great !


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

here comes the off season


----------



## Post Mowing (Oct 6, 2006)

Sweet mama hooker that is damn nice


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

If he could only do my truck with my h2 rims:crying: I have talk to this bitmap paint wizard.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Yaz;383558 said:


> If he could only do my truck with my h2 rims:crying: I have talk to this bitmap paint wizard.


DID YOU PUT THEM ON YET!!!! you need to stop by the house one night with them on so i can take a look if you did!!!!


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

mcwlandscaping;383559 said:


> DID YOU PUT THEM ON YET!!!! you need to stop by the house one night with them on so i can take a look if you did!!!!


Patience my friend. any time now!

I want to but the roads are still are too salty. She getting all new 100% synthetic fluids tomorrow! Allison, front- rear diffs and transfer case. Engine always runs semi synth 15-40 Delvec. My goal to keep this truck a long time so I can can own a 09 Camaro Z-28 SS or whatever they have that's extreamly go fast and keep this truck just for winters.

You can be sure, I'll stop buy for sure as soon as they are on.:salute:


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Got any Lazer pictures or any turf tracers up your sleeve?


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

YAZ! this one's for you!!!


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

MCW, I'm kinda surprised he hasnt done one of your truck yet!! Whens that pic being released?


----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

Post #33, MCW's truck! Its there


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

How about one of mine...??? It doesnt have to have a plow on it. If you have time...Just like it sits now... 
Mike








]


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

mcwlandscaping;388176 said:


> YAZ! this one's for you!!!


O yeh.... And yes the rims are on. I'm so happy with the look.. I heard a few rubs today plowing with them.. I was bumming out but up until I went to bed I figured I wasn't going out so ne need to swap the tires.

This morning was a surprise with at least 4" of the heavy stuff.

Nick emailed me the pick so I knew it was coming. Looks like I'm taking my pictures I did off off my billing and will be replacing it with this much nicer one.

Thanks Nick!


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

nickv13412;388213 said:


> Post #33, MCW's truck! Its there


I must have missed it.


----------



## Rondo (Nov 19, 2005)

*Amazing Drawings*

Those drawings are amazing!! I have tried to do a few but with boats. VERY hard to do.[for me anyway]. I also use the Microsoft Paint but I have a the old Windows 98SE version. I'm not sure if that is much different than a newer version. Anyway......don't laugh......here are some of the drawings I did of some of my buddies boats! I had 3+ hours in them!!  
I have made many wiring schematics with this software as well. I think Microsoft Paint is a great tool and just plain fun to do!!
Wish I could do the details like Nick!


----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

rondo - the drawings look great! I too have done a few wiring schematics for jobs i have had to do. I agree that the program can be a great tool. Thanks for showing! -Nick


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Those boat drawings are nice! They just need a little pimping in the cockpit area!


----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

seems like were getting back into the plow drawing season haha heres a toolcat with a blade


----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

shoot cant get it to upload


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

the boredom and anxiousness are setting in now, lol


----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

oh i know it


----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

there it is! yayyy


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

looking good man, sorry i doubted your ms paint skills, lol how bout one of my truck if you got the free time 
















heres one with my sick flex, lol


----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

ill def try and get to it soon goldpro...no worrys bout the doubting haha thanks btw those tires look good on the truck - Nick


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

nickv13412;422387 said:


> ill def try and get to it soon goldpro...no worrys bout the doubting haha thanks btw those tires look good on the truck - Nick


thanks, i just got rid of em they were wore down to nothing, this spring ill buy a set similer to em, maybe alittle beefier dunno yet.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Awesome drawings man. When you get time also. Can you do one of my truck. Something I can put on the bottom of my bills for plowing. If you can't I understand. \


----------



## f350dieselemt (Dec 1, 2004)

*Too much time*

Wish i had that kind of free time on my hands lol... Work really looks good if it's legit.


----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

f350dieselemt;422720 said:


> Wish i had that kind of free time on my hands lol... Work really looks good if it's legit.


its legit...thanks


----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

here you go goldpro! kinda blurry cause of the resize - Nick


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

nickv13412;424321 said:


> here you go goldpro! kinda blurry cause of the resize - Nick


you're the best man, do you have the original thats smaller???


----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

no, sorry i dont, i replaced it by accident when i saved it :realmad:


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

nickv13412;426054 said:


> no, sorry i dont, i replaced it by accident when i saved it :realmad:


lol damn i wanted to put it in my sig  and this ones too big, lol


----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

here this might work, not great quality though


----------



## Labratz (Oct 24, 2007)

Thats KICK *** can u do a 1983 chevy 3/4 ton flatbed with alum american racing rims with a myers plow thanks Dale


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

nickv13412;426069 said:


> here this might work, not great quality though


you're the essence man, lol


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

That is AWESOME work!! I've got a couple truck pics for you if you don't mind.


----------



## Labratz (Oct 24, 2007)

Labratz;431663 said:


> Thats KICK *** can u do a 1983 chevy 3/4 ton flatbed with alum american racing rims with a myers plow thanks Dale


for got the color its brown and the flat bed is steal painted black thanks again


----------

